# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  ENEE EN FA DANS LE 14

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ENEE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Caractère : Enée est sociable et doux. Il a tout d'un berger allemand.
- C'est un chien très calme, qui n'aboie pas. Il nous suit dans nos déplacements, mais est timide avec les étrangers et n'ose pas se faire caresser. Il accepte toutefois de venir sentir nos mains.

Il s'entend très bien avec les chiots et petits chiens, toutefois il n'accepte pas trop les mâles moyens et grands.

Histoire : abandonné devant le refuge

Frais d'adoption réduits pour les plus de 7 ans : 150  ( Les frais d'adoption comprennent les vaccins, la puce électronique, la stérilisation ainsi que le rapatriement avec le passeport ). 

Contact : assorememberme@gmail.com

Formulaire d'adoption : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...adoption-de-fa


 

Enée c'est vraiment la force tranquille

 

 


Enée c'est le petit tranquille, alors il n'aime pas les grands mâles qui remuent et le bouscule, en revanche c'est un vrai papy poule pour les chiots; Ils sont toujours fourrés autour de lui, joue avec lui, lui font des bisous et dorment coller à lui; Et Enée est d'une patience et d'une douceur incroyable avec eux;

 

Je suis beau, majestueux, une super nounou pour les bébés loulous. Et regardez ma taille, je fais forte impression et serai un super gardien. Je suis dispo et prêt à venir vivre chez vous. Qui va m'engager, je serai le plus fidèle des compagnons, je suis ENEE 

  Enée a l'air résigné
ça fait mal au coeur !
qui va pouvoir lui redonner de l'espoir ??


C'est un senior, sociable, doux, calme, un peu timide comme beaucoup quand ils ne connaissent pas et qu'ils ne vivent pas en famille.
Sûrement un très bon chien qui ne sera pas exigeant, pensez à lui 

IL NE SERA PAS DANS LES CAMIONS DU 16 MAIS IL DOIT ETRE DANS LE PROCHAIN SVP....

----------


## momo

Prochain camion en janvier....ENEE doit etre dedans svp.
Merci.

----------


## Segusia52



----------


## Roukmoutt

Qui craque ? Il est plus que touchant..il faut le sortir de la !

----------


## France34

ENEE est magnifique et en plus il est très gentil . Vite, une personne de grand cœur pour le réserver pour le prochain voyage !

----------


## Liberterre

Un bon gros toutou doublé d'une gentille nounou. Ce papinou aura juste besoin d'amour. Quelqu'un pour lui  ::

----------


## momo

ENEE pourrait arriver le 3 février....

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'ENEE fait de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## momo

Enée pourrait arriver le 3 février.

----------


## momo

Trop tard pour toi encore une fois tu n étais pas dans le camion....

----------


## momo

ENEE POURRAIT MONTER DANS LE PROCHAIN CAMION LE 17 MARS....NE L OUBLIEZ PAS SVP.

Déjà plus d'un an et demi de captivité ! Sad Il a 10 ans...

----------


## momo

Personne pour sortir ENEE du refuge svp????
Encore un papy roumain décédé suite au froid....
Il pourrait arriver le 17 mars.

----------


## momo

IL EST ADORABLE CE JOLI ENEE...
IL VOUDRAIT MONTER DANS LE CAMION DU 17 MARS...
QUI POURRAIT LUI OFFRIR UN PETIT COIN AU CHAUD SVP????
MERCI.

----------


## momo

JE NE LACHE RIEN POUR QUE TU SOIS DANS LE CAMION DU 17 MARS ENEE...

----------


## momo

Qui aurait une petite place pour ce superbe petit roumain svp????

----------


## momo

QUI POURRAIT FAIRE UNE PETITE PLACE A ENEE SVP?????

----------


## momo

PLUS DE PLACE POUR LE 17....PROCHAIN CAMION LE 24 MARS.

----------


## momo

ENEE aura t il la chance d étre reservé avant le 17 mars????
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour ENEE !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## momo

ENEE est un loulou adorable et pourtant,personne pour lui permettre de quitter le refuge...

----------


## momo

Plus que quelques jours pour reserver ENEE....

----------


## momo

Trop tard pour toi adorable ENEE....tu ne seras pas dans le camion.

----------


## momo

ENEE est un bon loulou tout mignon....et pourtant,il n y a personne pour lui.

----------


## momo

Prochain voyage le 5 mai....ENEE en fera t il parti?????

----------


## momo

Un bon gros loulou....qui pourrait lui offrir un petit coin au chaud svp?
Le 5 mai,il peut arriver.

----------


## momo

qui a un peu de place pour le gentil énéé SVP ....

Il reste de la place dans le camion du 5 mai...

----------


## Liberterre

> ENEE est un bon loulou tout mignon....et pourtant,il n y a personne pour lui.


S'il n'y a personne pour lui il n'y a  personne pour personne... Désespérant  ::

----------


## momo

Il faut reserver ENEE avant le 28...

----------


## momo

Tu es adorable et pourtant,ça ne suffit pas....

----------


## momo

Enée est en urgence.

Il est devenu très vieux après l'hiver rude de Roumanie, il boîte et ne va pas bien. Emilie a constaté qu'il est devenu beaucoup plus câlin. Il vient se mettre devant la porte de sa chambre et pleure quand elle n'est pas avec lui.

Il doit rentrer absolument ... 

 

 

 

PROCHAIN VOYAGE LE 23 JUIN....

----------


## momo

Qui pourrait accueuillir ENEE svp afin de lui permettre de prendre le camion du 23 JUIN

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour ENEE !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## momo

ENEE est ok chats....https://youtu.be/kUr6DDtPFtY

Il pourrait rentrer le 23 juin....

----------


## momo

IL NE RESTE QUE 10 PLACES DANS LE CAMION DU 23 JUIN...NE L OUBLIEZ PAS SVP.

----------


## momo

Un loulou parfait et pourtant,il n y a personne pour toi.
Le camion du 23 est complet....prochain voyage le 7 juillet.

----------


## momo

SVP,il n y a vraiment personne pour ce si gentil ENEE??????

https://youtu.be/TBjewD0aPXk regardez comme il est sympa.

----------


## momo

ENEE n est toujours pas reservé alors que c est un loulou adorable...il pourrait rentrer le 1er septembre.

https://youtu.be/iwwCRm9gTpo il est pas mignon ce trésor????

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'aimerais tant qu'ENEE fasse partie du projet rapatriement....

----------


## momo

ENEE pourrait monter dans le prochain camion qui arrivera le 8 septembre.

Personne pour le sortir du refuge svp????

----------


## momo

HELP pour Enée... Qu'il entre en septembre avant le glacial hiver roumain... il a 10 ans, déjà deux ans qu'il a été abandonné devant le refuge... 

<< Enée est sociable et doux. Il a tout d'un berger allemand.
C'est un chien très calme, qui n'aboie pas. 
Il nous suit dans nos déplacements, mais est timide avec les étrangers et n'ose pas se faire caresser. 
Il accepte toutefois de venir sentir nos mains. 
Il s'entend très bien avec les chiots et petits chiens, toutefois il n'accepte pas trop les mâles moyens et grands.

Mai 2018 : 
Enée est en urgence. Il est devenu très vieux après l'hiver rude de Roumanie, il boîte et ne va pas bien. 
Emilie a constaté qu'il est devenu beaucoup plus câlin. 
Il vient se mettre devant la porte de sa chambre et pleure quand elle n'est pas avec lui. 
Il doit rentrer absolument ... >>

Album à diffuser (possible dans et hors FB avec ce lien) :
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=b632427ec5

----------


## momo

Enée est en urgence. Il est devenu très vieux après l'hiver rude de Roumanie, il boîte et ne va pas bien. 
Emilie a constaté qu'il est devenu beaucoup plus câlin. 
Il vient se mettre devant la porte de sa chambre et pleure quand elle n'est pas avec lui. 
Il doit rentrer absolument ...

HELP HELP HELP HELP.....

----------


## Alantka

P'tit loup, les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes, il a vraiment besoin de trouver sa famille...

On repartage pour lui :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## momo

L'un des plus beaux moments de l'année, sans aucun doute possible I love you la mignonnerie à l'état pur 



https://youtu.be/bC4QgEzNmdc

ce chien est tout simplement extraordinaire,ce n'est pas possible qu'il ne rentre pas,il le merite amplement

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## momo

ENEE doit monter dans le camion du 8 septembre....

----------


## momo

Personne pour accueuillir cet adorable ENEE svp?????

----------


## momo

ENEE peut encore arriver le 8 septembre s il est réservé....

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour ENEE !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## momo

Enee est réservé FA par Sylvie 11 !!! 


 Sylvie....je suis tellement heureuse pour ENEE.

----------


## Liberterre

Yoooooooooooooo :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## momo

ENEE qui s en va du refuge...

----------


## Vegane7

Bon voyage petit  ::

----------


## momo

Première nouvelle de sa FA:

voila les 1er news pour celles et ceux qui ne sont pas sur la discussion,enéé est bien arrivé,covoiturer par les adoptants de xena qui soi dit en passant ne va pas etre malheureuse lol

il est trés fatigué,se demande un peu ou il est mais est adorable de gentilesse,il a un peu la diarrhéé (je soupconne une overdose de knackis lol! ),pour l'instant il se repose et la suite bientot

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:

enéé hier soir,je l'entendais ronfler lol,aujourd'hui je vais essayer de lui mettre le collierl,pour l'instant il est installé sur la terrasse vu qu'il fait tous ces besoins dedans et que c'est une vrai boule puante lol,ca ne le derange pas vu qu' il ne fait que dormir,je vais aller cet apres midi voir si je trouve une cage de transport a roulette pour le mettre dedans ,le transporter derriere l'immeuble pour qu'il puisse gouter a l'herbe fraiche, comme tout est cloturer et qu'en plus il sera attacher et qu'il n'y a apersonne(ont n'est jamais trop prudent) mais 1er etape le collier.....

 

Message de Sylvie suite:
je l'ai un petit peu brossé,nettoyé les yeux ca il a aimé,mais faut s'eterniser,au bout d'un moment il se leve et cache sa téte dans les plantes lol, il ne sait pas encore ce que ca cache et le collier c'est niet !! il a fait le tour dans la maison ce matin et puis est retourné se coucher sur la terrasse,voila voila pour l'instant

----------


## momo

Vidéo postée par Sylvie

https://youtu.be/6y2527Otdnw

oui donc j'ai du le forcer a sortir,ma voisine est venue m'aider,elle le poussait doucement bien sur,et je le tirais doucement,tout ca parce que enéé se retient de faire ses besoins,je crois qu'il a fait pipi 2 litres Rolling Eyes bon le reste peut etre demain..autrement il a eu l'air d'apprecier un peu,mais trop stressé quand meme...ca m'embete je ne voulais pas le contraindre mais que faire...bon ca ne la pas empeche d'engloutir presque un paquet de dés de jambons hein...il a mangé une bonne gamelle steak haché coquilettes et la il dort..ouf que d'emotions

----------


## Vegane7

Il bouge la queue, c'est bon signe  ::

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/YuNLWxYVdME

https://youtu.be/iiCSRVGVM34

----------


## Vegane7

Encore un peu timide le petit Enée ::

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:
il n'a pas resisté au coussin a memoire de force 

Il sourit...  Et il peut : shampoing sec , coussin moelleux et surtout surtout beaucoup d'amour et d'attention .

----------


## Vegane7

Que ça fait plaisir  ::  Il revit, sourit des yeux et des lèvres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(et certainement de la queue aussi)

----------


## Liberterre

Comme ce gros nounours est touchant! Ses petits pleurs arrachent le cœur. 
Un immense MERCI à sa FA pleine d'amour et d'abnégation car il faut beaucoup de courage et de patience pour se faire apprivoiser par ces anges qui ont tant souffert et qui ne croient toujours pas à leur chance alors qu'elle est déjà là.

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:

grande nouvelle,j'ai douché enéé,enfin ont s'est douché mutuellement plutot Laughing ce fut laborieux et eclaboussant mais il a été doux et gentil comme a son habitude,du steak haché et des dés de jambons ont ete necessaire quand memeil,ce jus noir qui a coulé beurk affraid ca lui a fait du bien en tout cas c'est flagrant

----------


## momo



----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/llUeGcs5IPo

https://youtu.be/5zIQmAyZyh0

----------


## momo

Message de sa FA:

depuis ce matin enéé ne fait que pleurer,ont est deja sortis 4 fois mais une fois dehors il ne sait trop ou aller et veut rentrer, et une fois dedans il veut ressortir..bref il ne veut plus rester enfermé Crying or Very sad il va de la terrasse a la porte...il lui faut vraiment un jardin pour qu'il puisse se creer son territoire et etre bien,c'est la condition redhibitoire pour l'adopter ce gros loup. Ah aussi il n'aime pas les sirenes style pompiers,flics..il hurle comme un loup quand il les entends lol

----------


## momo

Message de sa FA:

j'ai ramené enéé chez le veto cet apres midi,il n'a de rhumatisme nulle part sauf en haut de l'epaule gauche,la veto m'a dit trouver ca louche car en general les rhumatismes c'est un peu partout,elle soupconne donc un cancer mais sans en etre sure,pour l'instant il est sous anti douleur et ont se revoit dans 15 jours pour voir l'evolution,il a un peu d'uréé aussi..voila pour les dernieres news pas trop bonnes pale ont en saura plus dans une 15zaine,en tout cas il va deja etre soulagé de cette douleur

----------


## Liberterre

> Message de sa FA:
> 
> depuis ce matin enéé ne fait que pleurer,ont est deja sortis 4 fois mais une fois dehors il ne sait trop ou aller et veut rentrer, et une fois dedans il veut ressortir..bref il ne veut plus rester enfermé Crying or Very sad il va de la terrasse a la porte...il lui faut vraiment un jardin pour qu'il puisse se creer son territoire et etre bien,c'est la condition redhibitoire pour l'adopter ce gros loup. Ah aussi il n'aime pas les sirenes style pompiers,flics..il hurle comme un loup quand il les entends lol


Petite puce...Ce loulou m'arrache le cœur  ::  Sa FA a mille fois raison. Il lui faudrait absolument un jardin, son petit territoire bien à lui avec un morceau de ciel bleu au dessus de sa tête, une impression de liberté dans la sécurité. Pour lui qui a vécu tant d'années en refuge dans des conditions extrêmes, je pense que c'est un besoin primordial.
ON T'AIME ENEE  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:

bon les dernireres news de enée,pas de cancer mais une grosse arthrose au niveau de l'epaule du a un coup,accident....il a un debut d'arthrose aussi au niveau du train arriere mais rien de mechant,elle lui a fait une piqure de cortisone qui lui a fait du bien ca c'est les bonnes nouvelles,les moins bonnes c'est qu'il veut de moins en moins rester enfermé,il veut pouvoir sortir et rentrer comme bon lui semble et chez moi evidemment pas possible et comme il est un peu soulagé au niveau de l'epaule,hier soir,scandale!!!!! il a fallu que je le sorte au moins 10 fois dans la soiréé,un moment il commencait a regarder au dessus de la terrasse,voir si il n'y avait pas moyens de sauter par hasard affraid au bout d'un moment j'ai du l'engueuler assez fort pour qu'il se calme et accepte de rester tranquille,ce qui ne l'empeche pas de gemir quasiment non stop Mad bon pas maintenant il dort OUFF !! lol

enfin tout ca pour dire que enéé n'est pas bien chez moi,ce que je lui propose ne lui convient pas il lui faut imperativemment un jardin et pouvoir entrer et sortir comme il veut,ceci dit c'est un super gentil chien,trés doux, qui n'aime pas etre contraint mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il se montre agressif si ont est forcé a l'obliger..voila merci de diffuser de votre coté pour qu'enée trouve son endroit

----------


## France34

Vite , une bonne famille adoptive pour donner à ENEE tout l'espace dont il a besoin et merci à Sylvie, sa FA , pour toute l'attention qu'elle lui consacre  !

----------


## momo



----------


## Liberterre

Oui un grand merci à Sylvie qui fait le maximum. Qui pourrait offrir son petit coin de nature au gentil Enée qui a besoin d'air et d'un bout de ciel?

----------


## Liberterre

Il pourrait peut être ainsi libérer une place en FA pour un autre malheureux mieux adapté à la vie en appartement

----------


## momo



----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/c2j-9QuD2ic

ENEE qui rentre de sa promenade...il est content.

----------


## Liberterre

Il a l'air génial et il trotte comme un petit poney. Pas encore papi le bel Enée!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## momo

bien sur il est mieux la que dans un box froid mais il pleure quand meme souvent et cherche a sortir et ici,sur le carrelage il glisse et marche mal ce qui lui donne encore plus mal a sa patte,l'autre jour il a voulue courrir avec les autres pour venir me voir,il a glissé et il est tombé,il a hurlé Neutral le pauvre,il lui faut imperativemment un jardin a ce loulou

----------


## Liberterre

Petit bout d'amour  ::   Quand ils ont mal à la patte on a mal dans le cœur...

----------


## momo



----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:
quand je vois enéé apprecié autant la chaleur et les dodos douillet je pense aux autres pauvres loulous la bas dans la neige et le froid glacial Mad c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile en appart mais franchement je ne regrette vraiment pas qu'il soit la ce gros pépére,si vous avez une petite place pour un vieux loulous n'hesitez pas,c'est trop cruel de finir une vie de misére comme ca

----------


## Liberterre

> 


Naaaaaaaaan!!! ENEE est vegan  :: Ah bah alors là bravo mon loulou  ::   ::

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:

ben moi aujourd'hui j'ai requisitionner les 2 dodos,je suis trop bien Smile a noter j'ai du obliger enéé a sortir aujourd'hui,il fait froid et il pleut Smile pauvre choux je suis bien contente de le voir la,meme si je craque un peu dés fois lol

----------


## GADYNETTE

sois heureux mon tout beau, profites de la vie maintenant en ayant une très grosse pensée pour ceux restés là-bas

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:

je ne vais plus pouvoir garder enéé,il faut vraiment que quelqu'un avec un jardin le recupére, son épaule le fait beaucoup souffrir et je ne peux lui donner la cortisone qu'il lui faut car il fais pipi toutes les 5mn et il inonde le couloir qui mene a l'exterieur,j'ai deja eu des regards noirs dela part des autres locataires, mais le pire c'est que ca glisse dans le couloir et il est deja tombé 2 fois,la derniere fois il est tombé de tout son long sur son épaule il resté par terre a hurlé Sad Sad mes 2 voisines sont sortis mais ont ne pouvaient rien faire,il a reussi a se lever et a regagné la maison tant bien que mal mais ca va se reproduire et ca c'est pas possible, enée est un super gentil chien qui merite de finir sa vie dans de meilleures conditions que celle que je lui propose, ce n'est pas adapté pour lui...il ne demande qu'un dodo moelleux,il dort beaucoup et n'est pas penible,bon il pleure souvent mais c'est la vieillerie je pense..si vous avez une petite place pour lui,il est ok tout en plus le pauvre Mad plus jamais je prend de grands chiens vieux dans cet appart

----------


## Liberterre

Mon dieu pauvre petit coeur :: ... Quelle tristesse pour vous Sylvie qui êtes on le voit bien une super nounou très attachée à lui. J'espère fort que vous soyez entendue par une bonne âme et que ce gentil vieux toutou puisse finir sa vie dans une maison avec un petit bout de jardin, mieux adaptée pour son confort... ::

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie:

lol ca degouline mdrrr, enée vit une veritable histoire d'amour avec les dodos de la maison au point de pleurer non stop si il sont tous occupés,je suis obligé de lui en liberer un, vu que les chats aussi s'y mettent,pourtant eux ils ont les fauteuils,les chaises les plaisd,arbre a chats mais non le dodo des chiens et surtout ont s'etale de tout son long dessus .....les chats quoi Smile

----------


## momo

https://youtu.be/NU03CZPDrJg

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie:

retour du veto,enée a effectivemment une grosse necrose a l'epaule,c'est surement du a un coup comme elle me l'avait dit car d'aprés les radio tout le reste va bien,il a eu une legere anesthesie et elle a pu bien l'ausculter, j'ai du cimalgex 80Gg a lui donner, la plus forte dose,je poste les radios dés que je les recoit par mail,il a pas de chance le pauvre,sans ce probleme a l'epaule il serait en forme pour son age No

----------


## momo

enée vous souhaite une bonne année

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie sa FA:
cest un toutou extraordinaire, il a du en baver je pense,il n'y a qu'une semaine environ qu'il ne fait plus pipi de stress quand j'accroche la laisse au collier

----------


## manoe

Si je puis me permettre la même remarque que pour Senor, peut-être serait-il judicieux de modifier le titre de son post puisque ce beau loulou est désormais en France ? Peut-être cela pourrait influer la décision de potentiels adoptants ?

----------


## momo

Voilà la bonne nouvelle pour ENEE:

Enée va changer de FA, merci à Caroline qui prend le relai en FA 

Merci à Sylvie de l'avoir sauvé de Roumanie

----------


## momo

Message de Sylvie:

caroline,la nouvelle fa de enée est tombé et s'est fait trés mal au genoux elle devra peut etre opéré,donc pour l'instant le depart de enée est reporté..ont attend d'autres nouvelles de caroline,j'espere pour elle que ce ne sera pas trop grave

 

il commence a avoir vraiment un beau poil notre gros Smile il se laisse brossé avec plaisir a présent et puis je lui ai dit que bébé kimi arrivait et qu'il fallait qu'il se fasse beau lol!

----------


## momo

Message de Vanessa la présidente:

La nouvelle FA d'Enée se désiste !!!! Elle est hospitalisée et ne peut récupérer Enée avant très très longtemps... 

Sylvie s'est cassée le poignet, elle ne peut plus sortir Enée seule, la situation est extrêmement compliquée pour elle, on relance un SOS, HELP POUR ENEE ET POUR SYLVIE !!!

----------


## momo

MESSAGE DE SYLVIE:

bonjour,est ce quelqu'un se propose pour recup enée svp, je ne peux vraiment plus m'en occuper,ce n'est pas que je ne veut pas mais la je ne peut vraiment plus Mad mon fils n'arrive pas a gerer tous mes animaux et enée est quand meme fragile,ce matin j'ai du le sortir en urgence,il pleurait, heureusement il a été gentil et a "patienter" le temps que j'ouvre la porte,mais je l'ai laché pour ca et ce n'est pas prudent,ni pour lui ni pour moi car je lui ai courru derriere Neutral .. enfin bref il faut qu'une personne avec un jardin le prenne le temps de lui trouver une autre fa et il faut que la descision soit prise rapidemment,je suis desolé mais plus possible

----------


## momo



----------


## Lilouminou5

Enee a trouvé une FA pour l'acceuillir .Mais le trajet sera long pour lui ,aussi une cagnotte a ete ouverte pour payer un taxi animalier.
Si vous voulez aider ce gentil toutou n'hesitez pas .Le moindre petit don peut aider Gros merci pour lui
https://www.lepotcommun.fr/pot/w8j15uyz

----------


## lili-vanille

Il ne manque plus que 250 euros... Enée devrait arriver chez moi Dimanche 3 Mars.

----------


## lili-vanille

Il manque encore 190 euros...! H E L P !

----------


## lili-vanille

140 euros encore nécessaires !

----------


## lili-vanille

il ne manque plus que 70 euros...

----------


## lili-vanille

Enée arrivera chez moi Samedi !

----------


## Lilouminou5

Super .Merci Merci Lili vanille ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## momo

Lili pour ENEE....

----------


## momo

ENEE chez Lili

----------


## momo

Nous sommes OK Enee ne quittera plus Lili,il reste en FALD...

 

 

 Lili....il est super heureux ENEE avec son ami CHIQUITO.

----------


## GADYNETTE

MILLE MERCIS POUR CE BEAU CHIEN !!!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Que du bonheur .Merci ,merci Lili ....et......Chiquito :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## manoe

> 


Quelle magnifique photo pleine de douceur et de tendresse et terriblement touchante   ::   :: 
Très grand merci à sa FA de prendre soin du si bel Enee jusqu'au bout de sa route  ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  *quelle chance pour Enée, de très belles photos tendresse
 merci beaucoup lili vanille*  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Trop super, le chat !!! 
Un très beau sauvetage de chien.

----------


## lili-vanille

::

----------


## manoe

Bel Enee  ::   ::

----------


## France34

Il a l'air fatigué , ENEE . Il va bien ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Il a un problème de hernie discale en cours de soins... Donc, il est un peu raide, et ça le fatigue en effet...

----------


## France34

J'espère que les soins vont calmer ses douleurs et le ragaillardir ! ::

----------


## lili-vanille

J'espère aussi ! Il a des séances d'ostéopathie, et il va commencer pour compléter de l'électrothérapie (ça je ne connais pas, mais j'ai confiance en ma vétérinaire !)

----------


## momo

Je viens juste d apprendre que le bel et adorable Énée n est plus là...il a quitté Lilli et Chiquito le 21 août chez lui,dans les bras de Lilli.

Doux repos petit ange et merci Lilli pour tout ce bonheur que tu as apporté à Énée. Chiquito doit être bien triste sans son ami.

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

QUELLE TRISTESSE D'APPRENDRE TON DECES MON BEL ENEE. (moi aussi, mon chien est mort dans mes bras). JE PARTAGE VOTRE PEINE.

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, Enée est parti le 21 août dernier, chez lui, dans mes bras et auprès de Chiquito, qui ne s'est tjrs pas remis non plus de sa disparition...

Ses cendres ont été dispersées dans son jardin.





Adieu Enée, le plus gentil chien du monde...  ::   ::

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## Daysie433

*doux repos bel Enée, de ton au-delà veille sur ceux qui t'ont donné tant d'amour*  :: 
*et sur tes anciens compagnons, courage à tous ceux qui te pleurent*  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

ENCORE UNE FOIS, JE PARTAGE VOTRE PEINE....ON EST TELLEMENT INCONSOLABLE !!!! Repose en paix mon tout beau ENEE, auprès des étoiles

----------


## Lapin masqué

Merveilleux Enée... C'est lorsqu'ils nous quittent que l'on comprend à quel point ils côtoient les anges. Doux repos mon bel Enée sur ton matelas de nuages et veille bien sur ceux qui t'ont aimé et ne t'oublieront pas  ::  ::  ::

----------

